

The simple Secret behind wonderful Products - tosh
https://medium.com/product-love/6ebe62a31176

======
jebblue
Zukerberg, ["[W]hy were we the ones to build this? We were just students. We
had way fewer resources than big companies. If they had focused on this
problem, they could have done it."]

Enterprises are large, lumbering behemoths. Not necessarily the dinosaurs that
disappear collectively, mysteriously but dinosaurs all the same.

Focus is not their strength. Keeping multiple balls in the air simultaneously,
that's the strength of the Enterprise.

